# IC engine plans



## wes (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm looking for some IC engine plans that require no castings. I'm in the middle of building a foundery but have no experience in casting. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you get more specific about what you want to build, Folks could steer you in the direction you want go. There are so many types like stationary, aero, automotive, 4 stroke, 2 stroke, ect. How may cylinders would be a big help.


----------



## wes (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd prefer single cylinder, 4 stroke plans, for a stationary engine and thanks for the tip.


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi wes
I will recomend building the Webster engine: 
1cyl., no castings, spark ignition,easy to build, runs great.
 just my 2 cent ;D


Crankshafter


----------



## capjak (Feb 17, 2010)

There is a set of plans available for a hit and miss engine built without any castings. The cylinder is made from a piece of cast iron 1 3/8"x3 1/4". It has a 1 1/8" bore and 1 1/2" stroke. They come in a forty page booklet They are available from Harold Depenbush, 309 S. Delaware, Columbus, KS 66725. His e-mail address is [email protected]. As I recall, they cost around $20.00-$30.00. They were recommended on one of the hobby machining discussion boards.

Jack


----------



## BigBore (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd second the opinion that a Webster would be a good first IC. I've never done one, but search You Tube for them and you'll see some great videos showing the work of young people all the way up to "young" people my age. They are on my list for a first IC after I learn some skills on the simpler air/steam engines.

Ed


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 18, 2010)

Here are several choices from Hamilton "Dick" Upshur
http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/

And several More Jerry Howell Designs
http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/combustion/index.htm
Tin


----------



## ironman (Feb 18, 2010)

My first IC engine was the Upshur Single, air cooled. Was a fairly easy build. I got the plans from SIC magazine. Just a suggestion. Good luck and happy machining. ironman


----------



## wes (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey, I took a look at those Webster plans and even downloaded them. I think that might be a good place to start. I would like to see at least one of the videos, but I live about 10 miles from the middle of nowhere and have dial-up service. Those two things just don't go together.

Thanks,
Wesley


----------



## Longboy (Feb 21, 2010)

Just start the download, read a newspaper and about 45 minutes later you should have a 2 minute video available w/dial-up. Somebody here just did a nice Webster this last month!   ;D  Dave.


----------

